# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Cape Horn, South America and Antarctica  - by Onez

## Ilanthar

*Cape Horn, South America and Antarctica*



*Created in : Drawn with pencil then worked in Photoshop, with a small use of QGIS*

*Review*
Onez is a guild member who joined us just a year and a half ago, and he showed us his talents right away. A very talented illustrator, his maps are both detailed and user-friendly, with great lineart and well-chosen colours. This wonderful celebratory map achieves a beautiful combination of cartography and illustration, a vibrant homage to National Geographic's Magazine supplements.
The originality, creativity, and quality of this map has also been rewarded with two 2016 Atlas Awards.

*Original thread*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.

----------


## Mouse

Congratulations Onez  :Very Happy: 

Beautiful map, and very well picked Ilanthar  :Wink:

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Onez! Well deserved CC award.

----------


## Diamond

Triple congrats, onez!  Two Atlas Awards AND a Cartographer's Choice.

----------


## J.Edward

Congrats Filippo  :Very Happy: 
You totally deserve this.
Your Cape Horn map is gorgeous and is a great example of map making art.  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

Congratz, that is one of the most beautiful art i have seen here.

----------


## gtwucla

Holy crap that looks good.

----------


## ThomasR

Once again, beautiful and very inspiring piece.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Congrats! This is truly a piece of art and it surely deserves the praise it has got lately!

----------


## sharpeggio

WOW. This is gorgeous! It's really cool to see different perspectives of the earth.

----------


## onez

Thank you all again and again!

----------


## Jaxilon

I really love this! Gorgeous job Onez.

----------


## - Max -

Congrats Onez, a well deserved award, this is a very fine map !

----------


## Stockfisch

This map looks incredible. I just signed up here and it was among the first things I saw. I'm living in Chile and it is nice to see a map focusing on this corner of the world. The detail and eye-candy is lovely and I like that it looks like printed on a piece of paper. Congratulations!

----------


## Steel General

Very Nice!

----------


## Axel_Dm

Great, Congrats Onez

----------


## Warlin

Congrats Onez. A great perspective and an inspiration to draw artistic world map.

----------


## Tahyer

This is very beautiful and I love the use of perspective and the cut-outs. Congrats!

----------

